# Pics of Jet Black with 50% tint or lower please



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Can't decide if I should go 50% or 35%...July 14th is my appt.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Rip . . . here's a couple of my old car with 20% all around . . .


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

another ...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I dunno what % I have...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Thks guys! Wish I could get 20%...WA allows 35%.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

On my sedan, I have 35% on the front side windows and 20% on my rear side windows & back window . . .

It's not too bad though I don't have the privacy I used to have . . .


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

mv945 says I can give these guys table money and I'll get 20%


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *mv945 says I can give these guys table money and I'll get 20%  *


Yes, most places will be happy to do that, but do you have vehicle inspections? That might make you reconsider.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *mv945 says I can give these guys table money and I'll get 20%  *


They will put on Limo tint if ya ask for it...no extra money needed..it's your ticket.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

No vehicle inspections in this state, just emissions testing,Melissa.

Indy, whats limo tint? Do they just paint it black?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Well, only 3 days til my appt. and I'm back to "undecided" for 35% or 20%...after tinting my garage windows (they all face the sun, and my car products would get baked on certain times of the afternoon) and noticing how dark the garage is inside, I'm wondering if I'll turn into a mushroom during the rainy winter months inside a 20% tinted car!  

Help me decide.

Post "20%" or "35%" and I'll go with the majority opinion.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> Well, only 3 days til my appt. and I'm back to "undecided" for 35% or 20%...after tinting my garage windows (they all face the sun, and my car products would get baked on certain times of the afternoon) and noticing how dark the garage is inside, I'm wondering if I'll turn into a mushroom during the rainy winter months inside a 20% tinted car!
> 
> Help me decide.
> 
> Post "20%" or "35%" and I'll go with the majority opinion.


20% is way too dark, and you risk getting a ticket AND having to remove it.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> 20% is way too dark, and you risk getting a ticket AND having to remove it.


Yeah, my "common sense" side of me keeps yelling "35%".


----------



## mv945 (Sep 4, 2002)

20%!! Especially since your car is black. I think 35% looks too light on a black car. Also it's a lot easier to see out of a tinted car than in.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> Yeah, my "common sense" side of me keeps yelling "35%".


...and 20% just _looks_ too dark to me.

Look at Alan's 20% all around again:


----------



## mv945 (Sep 4, 2002)

:thumbup: 
That's what I 'm talkin' about! Looks just like my old '00 328Ci!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

20% is just too dark and the car gets that ghetto look (sorry guys, just MNSHO). 
I don't think there is much more benefit in going darker other than "privacy" but I doubt that you need to hide what you're doing in your car Rip. If heat rejection is your goal take a look at this Formula One tint comparo and you'll see that in their Premier series there is only 6% difference between 35 and 20%. As long as you go with good reputable company you'll be fine with 35%.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> 20% is just too dark and the car gets that ghetto look (sorry guys, just MNSHO).
> I don't think there is much more benefit in going darker other than "privacy" but I doubt that you need to hide what you're doing in your car Rip. If heat rejection is your goal take a look at this Formula One tint comparo and you'll see that in their Premier series there is only 6% difference between 35 and 20%. As long as you go with good reputable company you'll be fine with 35%.


Yes, very reputable and "Lumar" brand (no metal).

Damn, I love that 20% pic (Theres the Devil sitting on my shoulder again!)


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> Can't decide if I should go 50% or 35%...July 14th is my appt.


Hi Ripsnort,

Hope this helps. I have 38% on front and 18% on the back. I've been very happy with the level of light transmission and never been stopped by the police.

And, I don't think it looks too :bling:

Tinted Bimmer


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Chipster said:


> Hi Ripsnort,
> 
> Hope this helps. I have 38% on front and 18% on the back. I've been very happy with the level of light transmission and never been stopped by the police.
> 
> ...


Thks Chip.

I've got 3 days to decide...since we only get about 50 days of sunshine a year here, I may stay lean toward 35% all the way around.


----------

